# Paints? Markers?



## tyrs4u (May 10, 2013)

Question fellow breeders and such... 
I wondered what safe Paints or what not do you use to mark the Torts shells? 
That's safe obviously...
I've never used any since my clutches are tiny. But it's getting to that point. 
Plus some Russians in my group are getting tricky to tell apart when they are a certain size; they look to much a like =-]


----------



## GBtortoises (May 10, 2013)

I use nail polish. Only in the center of the scutes. If used in the seams the scutes can grow over it trapping the polish forever. Most nail polishes are lacquer based which durable and does not easily come off. The problem with most "safe" paints is that they are water based, not a durable and don't hold up well to frequent abrasion. A little dot of nail polish applied with a Q-tip isn't going to do any harm.


----------



## Itort (May 11, 2013)

I have used livestock "crayons". These are designed for mounting under male livestock to mark females bred. I feel if safe for sheep, goats, and cattle why not torts.


----------



## Madkins007 (May 12, 2013)

Nail polish, acrylic and latex paints are commonly and successfully used, as long as they are monitored and replaced as needed. With the polish, do not cross a growth line, but the paints are stretchy enough that thin lines over a growth line are not a problem.


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 12, 2013)

I use small dots of nail polish on my female Russians. 

Like the others said, I only have a small dot in the center of the scute. 

I use different colors to ID them instead numbers.

Heather
sent while on my purple android TFOapp


----------



## Maddzz91 (Jul 24, 2013)

How do you remove the nail polish safely?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't ever remove it. It's just a tiny dot or two, and no harm comes from leaving it there to wear off on its own naturally.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Paints? Markers?*



Maddzz91 said:


> How do you remove the nail polish safely?



I don't remove it. It's there to stay. It started to wear off on one female so I re applied..

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## Maddzz91 (Jul 30, 2013)

I bought a tortoise recently tho and I want to take the polish of him now. It's quite a big bit on his back. How long will it take to erode off?


----------



## hlim18 (Aug 12, 2013)

Arnet nail polish too posinous to be on an tortoises shell
I an kind of worried about having to maybe deforming the shell.


----------



## Maddzz91 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've used acetone free nail polish remover, it's was hard to get off but after a week I got most of it off and now he has just a few markings of it left which I'm hoping aren't bothering him. You can't notice it now.


Also there has been no deforming, if anything his shell is doing brilliant!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 29, 2013)

Swarovski crystal. Our family inherited our grandfather's beloved desert tortoises which he found as hatchlings in the desert so we know for sure that they are 1952 birthday babies. There are 4. Talk about family jewels, these are. A few years ago my brother took them to his ranch in Santa Barbara. To be able to spot them easier from afar, I put a different color crystal on each butt scute, in the middle to avoid growth rings. I can't remember. I used 48ss/11mm, AB cystals, AB means aurora borealis and is very opalescent and blings in the sun, in 4 colors: sapphire, khaki, smoked topaz and amethyst. Works for us and the fearsome foursome do not seem to mind having sparkly butts. I did worry that they would fall off so we watched closely but after 3 years, all good. I will try to post pictures if I can get a ahold of the bro to do so.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Aug 29, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Swarovski crystal. Our family inherited our grandfather's beloved desert tortoises which he found as hatchlings in the desert so we know for sure that they are 1952 birthday babies. There are 4. Talk about family jewels, these are. A few years ago my brother took them to his ranch in Santa Barbara. To be able to spot them easier from afar, I put a different color crystal on each butt scute, in the middle to avoid growth rings. I can't remember. I used 48ss/11mm, AB cystals, AB means aurora borealis and is very opalescent and blings in the sun, in 4 colors: sapphire, khaki, smoked topaz and amethyst. Works for us and the fearsome foursome do not seem to mind having sparkly butts. I did worry that they would fall off so we watched closely but after 3 years, all good. I will try to post pictures if I can get a ahold of the bro to do so.



Those torts should look very interesting. How do you stick those crystals on them and yes, pictures please and how big are those torts now?


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 29, 2013)

They are indeed interesting because they are California desert tortoises and absolute treasures! The one crystal is only seen from behind and helps to tell them apart from a small distance since the colors are different. Their habitat is half an acre. You have to look at their butts though. I used E6000 epoxy glue with a toothpick. It dries clear and is waterproof. They are full grown between 13, smallest to about 15 plus, largest, inches. Very smooth because grandpa kept them in a terrarium/Wardian Case as babies and then in the greenhouse between age 2 and 3. He knew that they needed hot and humid for some reason. "The burrows, think about the conditions in a burrow. Think, think," we heard him say. They see the vet 3 times a year to be sure they are well (we fear the wrath of grandpa from beyond if something happens) and so far, they are in excellent health. And their butts sparkle. : )


----------

